# RIP little man..



## shadowpaints (Jan 19, 2008)

This morning, one of our miniature horses died. Moe was only 7 months old and was one of my newer show prospects.... he will be sorely missed.. he was a cutie! its been a LONG day.. lots of crying and feeling lost.... so now our mini count is 3 not four and i stil cant quit crying

RIP Moe.. spread your little wings and fly fast over the rainbow bridge!

Ps, i posted pics on here yesterday i think of Moe' lil caseys ultra ego... in the winter fun post below this one


----------



## Brandi* (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry that you lost little Moe




He was a cutie



shadowpaints said:


> This morning, one of our miniature horses died. Moe was only 7 months old and was one of my newer show prospects.... he will be sorely missed.. he was a cutie! its been a LONG day.. lots of crying and feeling lost.... so now our mini count is 3 not four and i stil cant quit crying
> 
> RIP Moe.. spread your little wings and fly fast over the rainbow bridge!
> 
> Ps, i posted pics on here yesterday i think of Moe' lil caseys ultra ego... in the winter fun post below this one


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jan 19, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss. It is especially hard when they are babies.


----------



## crponies (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry you've lost your colt.



(((hugs)))


----------



## A Yankee In NC (Jan 19, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

ellen


----------



## Triple 7 Farm (Jan 19, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss!



(((Hugs))).


----------



## jrae (Jan 19, 2008)

I am so sorry....


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 19, 2008)

my heart goes out to you and your family.

I am so sorry for your loss.

love to see a photo of him.


----------



## flamingstar (Jan 19, 2008)

oh my, I'm so sorry that you lost one of your little guys. Any idea what happened?

Vicki


----------



## Marnie (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost your little colt.


----------



## Magic (Jan 19, 2008)

OMG, I'm so sorry! What happened? I saw his pic on your "Winter Fun" post, he was a little doll. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Basketmiss (Jan 19, 2008)

I am sad to hear your news. would love to see a pic of your baby...


----------



## macy--red carpet minis (Jan 19, 2008)

Awww, I am so sorry!!

That's such a hard thing to go through, especially when they're so young. We lost one the year before last due to a redbag delivery and I completly understand what your going through



no one should have to suffer through times like that. once again, i'm so very sorry


----------



## Denise (Jan 19, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## nootka (Jan 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your little colt.

I lost my first (other than one other that didn't make it out of his birth sac) last year. He was just 14 months old, and apparently hit his head in just the wrong spot while in his stall.

I found him still warm, but gone. I still think about him every day I go out to the barn. It is very difficult to lose those youngsters.

(((hugs)))

Liz


----------



## twister (Jan 20, 2008)

So sorry for your loss





Hugs to you

Yvonne


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 20, 2008)

so sorry for your loss

((((Hugs))))))


----------



## Jill (Jan 21, 2008)

I am so sorry!


----------



## lvponies (Jan 21, 2008)

I am so very sorry!!!



{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 22, 2008)

shadowpaints said:


> This morning, one of our miniature horses died. Moe was only 7 months old and was one of my newer show prospects.... he will be sorely missed.. he was a cutie! its been a LONG day.. lots of crying and feeling lost.... so now our mini count is 3 not four and i stil cant quit crying
> 
> RIP Moe.. spread your little wings and fly fast over the rainbow bridge!
> 
> Ps, i posted pics on here yesterday i think of Moe' lil caseys ultra ego... in the winter fun post below this one


I am so sorry fro your loss...my thoughts are with you through this sorrwful and hollow time


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 22, 2008)

my heart goes out to you and your family.

It is very hard when you loss a love one.


----------



## A Yankee In NC (Feb 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

